# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Bashkohuni sot per te mbrojtur Trojet Shqiptare!

## Besnik Gjeta

Pershendetje miq!
Kam ardhur sot ne kete forum per ti bere thirje shume sshqiptareve te bashkohen ne erepublik..eRepublik eshte nje loje online strategjike    ku ti mund te bashkohesh ne politik lufte te krijosh kompani etj.Me e rendesishmja eshte qe te luftoni per shtetin shqiptar ne loje dhe per te mbrojtur trojet e saj .Per momentin Kosoven Tiranen dhe disa rajone te tjera te shqiperise i ka zaptuar armiku Serb ... http://prntscr.com/45skn4 
Ju lutem bashkohuni edhe ju sot per te na ndihmuar http://bit.ly/1rNwKK9

----------


## Aferim

Me vrane çetniket....pffffffffff

----------

